# Epson V750 Pro scanner, or A.N. Other



## edgley (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this good enough for doing a shed load of scans for someone?
They are after very good quality, so the price isn't an issue.

Couldn't seem to find any new products, that model is 2 years old!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2011)

I've got the v500 which is even older, and it does a nice job


----------



## edgley (Mar 14, 2011)

If its good enough for you...

thanks.


----------

